
Medium.com is blocked in Egypt - dodyg
Source: I live in Cairo
======
jimmy2020
i discovered it today. So sad. what is in medium that scared them.

------
bbcbasic
How is it blocked. Explicit message? Or just won't resolve?

~~~
dodyg
> This page ([https://medium.com/](https://medium.com/)) is currently offline.
> However, because the site uses Cloudflare's Always Online™ technology you
> can continue to surf a snapshot of the site. We will keep checking in the
> background and, as soon as the site comes back, you will automatically be
> served the live version. Always Online™ is powered by Cloudflare | Hide this
> Alert

If you check news regarding Egypt, there have been several news sites and
publications not accessible from the country.

